# New LSC Thread



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

With 3 threads going and lots of info, I am getting confused  !!!

The popular date seems to be Feb.8 but I am still uncertain of location. From the polls and reports it seems Selfridge, Fairhaven, or the late entry Ginos seems to be best chance to get some fish. Just tell me when and where, and I'll be there.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Good call Tony. All I know is I'm parking in front of Ed Michrinas house Saturday night and I'm fishing where ever he goes.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

lol... guess that means its a campout at Ed's... the outting is gonna be the 8th right?? i am in for when and where ever, just gotta know... thanks


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone PLEASE post details..I would like to attend this one... Going to Hubbard this week...Keeping Next week open for LSC


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Last I heard, Feb. 8th was the date. As far as location, Fair Haven was leading in the poll but it seemed like L'Anse Cruise Bay was showing strong support. Personally, I would prefer LC Bay. Well, do we go with the poll or make a switch based on best chance to catch fish? Why don't we just let Ed choose the spot. That way if it is slow, we can all blame him!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by TrailFndr _
> *Someone PLEASE post details..I would like to attend this one... *


You mean the address to Ed's house? I don't know if there will be room there, I'm camping out in his driveway too. 

Just say where and when, but I prefer the LCB area myself.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gone Fishing _
> *Last I heard, Feb. 8th was the date. As far as location, Fair Haven was leading in the poll but it seemed like L'Anse Cruise Bay was showing strong support. Personally, I would prefer LC Bay. Well, do we go with the poll or make a switch based on best chance to catch fish? Why don't we just let Ed choose the spot. That way if it is slow, we can all blame him!   *


 Don' think we will be blaming Ed if we fish Gino's, fish are pretty cooperative there. Also thought I would include to the guys staying in Ed's driveway/yard /street etc. if you see his AK-47 barrel hanging out the window, you better keep the partying and noise down. LOL  AL~~~~~~~~~~~~~><> so is Feb. 8th(Sunday) the final answer ????


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Guess I'll have to watch all the festivities at Ed's house from my rooftop with binocs. I'll be the one wearing the anti-harpoon suit!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Feb. 8th 7:00am at Crocker Boat Launch...The Ed Machrina Taxi Service to the Hot spots starts at 7:15am SHARP 

Sound good everyone? Now someone tell me what FRS Channel we all use here at M-S and we'll be all set!

COOL????????????????????


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ch. 7 Don. I'll be there but will have to leave by 2:30. Got a dinner with friends to go to at 4:00


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

do yall mind if a newbie tags along? i sure could use some tips& tricks. my son & i have been fishing like it was the last day but no luck. so if it is o.k with yall let me know where & when!! i'm a downriver guy so i may need good direction


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Anyone and everyone is invited.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Hope the weather is good, Would love to bring my Daughter out...She'll prolly outfish most of us lol


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

sounds like fun. looks like the guys going are the regulars on this site who give honest reliable reports. would love to meet y'all. may the fish gods be with us. tight lines and wet nets. Dan


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Looking forward to meeting you guy's. See ya Feb. 8th at 7:00am.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Newbies are welcome...Come one Come all! All we ask is you have a registered name for the site and if you don't sign up and Join us!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

It sound great . Its not every year that we can get into the big part of the lake. Al D is your sled fast?? I may need a quick ride out if the fishing is slow


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You are not going anywhere ED! LOL I'm bringing the Chair and tiedowns...your hands will be free to fish and show us how it's done OR to point in the direction you want to move....When your bucket is full of Jumbos THEN you can leave...


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I dont get it,,,,,, if Fairhaven has 19 votes, and Crocker only 2,,,, were we voting for the place we "didn't" want to go to????? Cause I thought that we were supposed to be voting for the area we "wanted" to go to?????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

IFN...The voting was before the fishing got hot somewhere...I am sure things have changed since the voting...I want to make sure that I am taking in everyone's vote on the spot the week before so please go here and vote real quick...this is a TWO DAY POLL

VOTE HERE


----------

